# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Woodworks Distillery

## Pete

Located in the renovated former Ritz Theater in the historic old town of Britton, Woodworks Distilling will distill all types of spirits and offer a large tasting room and lounge where patrons will be able to sample their products from a full bar.



Woodworks will also feature food from local restaurants and El Coyote and Venn Pizza (right across the street) will deliver.

They will start with vodka, whiskey and two types of gin and eventually add in tequila and several other liquors.

The space is amazing as the Britton District continues its renaissance. With the recent change in Oklahoma liquor laws, expect more distilleries to start popping up around town.

Woodworks will open in October or November at 912 W. Britton.

----------

